# Finished week 8 of The Cube. WOW!



## Assassin32 (Jun 1, 2014)

So I just finished week 8 of the cube. All I have to say is Holy Shit! Thanks Joli and Ecks! I wouldn't have ever ran it without your guys input and advice.. I was very skeptical at first. It didn't seem like enough of the big 3 each week, but I figured if it works for dudes way bigger and stronger than I could ever imagine being, so just ****in do it.                                                                                       

I based my program off of a 415 bench, a 575 DL, and a 350 Squat(don't laugh, I have horrible knees and even with wraps don't feel comfortable squatting heavy weight).

So week 8 My bench was 80% rep day and I absolutely crushed 315 for 6 with a 1 count pause on my chest(how long should it be?). I was very pleased to say the least. My DL was day was heavy effort day and I ripped 490, 505, and 520 off the floor with ease. I felt so strong I loaded 545 for an extra rep and ****in tore it off the floor. I know I can pull 600 now. I do have to say I use straps, my hands are in terrible shape and I don't think I could pull jack shit without them. But, it is what it is.... 18 years of heavy construction, 17 years of competitive hockey, and way to many stupid fights have left me a bitter, broken man lol.

Even though I'm not squatting heavy, I feel that just squatting at all has made my pull that much better.

All in all I am loving the cube and highly recommend it. I can't wait to break my PRs week 10. My weight has stayed between 260-263 and my fat ass is leaner than when I started. Even my wife told that I "look less fat than normal." Doesn't it feel great to get a nice compliment. Currently running 750 mg/wk Test C. I did run Anavar for about 4 1/2 weeks at 75 mg/day and was loving it, but my stupid BP stated creeping up on me and I dropped it. BP went back down within 3 days. Orals hate me. Oh well, Test C only for me from here on out. Also was on 150 mg/wk Deca for joint relief for about 9 months, dropped it 5 weeks ago for a break and my joints still feel awesome. 

Sorry for the long winded bullshit....now I'm done.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 1, 2014)

Congrats, Brother! Agree you'll crush those PRs in week 10!! Nice progress!!


----------



## stonetag (Jun 1, 2014)

I like the sound and the training aspect of the cube. I'm highly interested in new and possibly challenging routines. I followed a routine of seek' s a while back and enjoyed the intense nature of the routine, not to be a smartass but I look to the older members for inspirational routines that bring me out of a stagnant period. Sounds like you are kicking ass bother.nice.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 1, 2014)

stonetag said:


> I like the sound and the training aspect of the cube. I'm highly interested in new and possibly challenging routines. I followed a routine of seek' s a while back and enjoyed the intense nature of the routine, not to be a smartass but I look to the older members for inspirational routines that bring me out of a stagnant period. Sounds like you are kicking ass bother.nice.



I would highly recommend it Stone. Simple program, you can pick from a bunch of different accessory lifts for each day and it feels like your mixing it up each week so it doesn't get boring. Give it a go bud.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 1, 2014)

I've ran the cube and it fukking rocks.  keep us posted assassin.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2014)

Good to hear assassin. Which cube are u running? The boss or the older one? Either way man good to hear on your success so far. Can't wait to hear your total.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 1, 2014)

Assassin thats is awesome brother! Glad you took the time to post up your progress so far.  Definitely keep us posted in the coming weeks with your new PRs.   Great job brother!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 2, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Good to hear assassin. Which cube are u running? The boss or the older one? Either way man good to hear on your success so far. Can't wait to hear your total.



The older one. I got the e book on Amazon. Is the boss edition new? I just tried googling it and nothing really came up.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2014)

Yea the boss program is the updated version. U do 3 variations of each lift for the big 3. And that's really it for the day besides some pull ups and some other simple accessory exercises. The old cube let's you pick and choose more of what u want to do. I can email u the newer one if you would like to look at it? Pm me your email if u want it homie.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 2, 2014)

also couldnt find anything on the boss ^


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea the boss program is the updated version. U do 3 variations of each lift for the big 3. And that's really it for the day besides some pull ups and some other simple accessory exercises. The old cube let's you pick and choose more of what u want to do. I can email u the newer one if you would like to look at it? Pm me your email if u want it homie.


I would love to look at it I'm running the older version and love it but I tweaked it a little.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I would love to look at it I'm running the older version and love it but I tweaked it a little.


Sure SF. Pm me your email.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 2, 2014)

damn man amazing work bro! i got to get on this cube train already dang it!!


----------



## Joliver (Jun 2, 2014)

Good work bro.  Stick with it.  Good programming begins to shine beyond the 12 month mark.


----------

